# Stone Edge Order Manager vs. M.O.M. (formerly mail order manager)



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone using either Stone Edge Order Manager or MOM to integrate with your ecommerce platform?

What have your experiences been with both the software, the company, and the cart integration?


----------

